# I will adopt White Homing Pigeons



## whipstaff (May 3, 2007)

I love white homers and will adopt them. I currently have a small flock of 14 and will give a home to any white homers that need it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please let us know where you are located .. I think I know but don't have time to go and check for sure. Knowing your location makes it a lot easier for folks to consider sending you birds.

Terry


----------

